# How to mitigate a Distributed Denial of Service (DDoS) Attack



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Wikileaks Switches to Amazon After Distributed Hacker Attack.



> *Whoever is trying to take down Wikileaks with a denial of service attack is now attacking Amazon.com.*


What a smart, prescient piece of strategic planning by Wikileaks - and it was very effective.

-- Tom


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Interesting, will read this now while the snow drops fast


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

well, one thing is for sure..

right or wrong, wikileaks formed a well thought out distribution plan for the information being leaked. The fact that they were prepaired to switch their ISP , and have already provided an archived torrent of all the data available shows they anticipated what would happen.

Can't put it back in pandora's box now, no matter how many DDoS's occur.

I wonder how many folks have already downloaded the database?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Wikileaks kicked out of Amazon's cloud.

Despite this reversal, Wikileaks has certainly provided proof-of-concept on one way of how to avoid a targeted DDoS attack.

-- Tom


----------



## Dygear (Dec 2, 2010)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Wikileaks kicked out of Amazon's cloud.
> 
> Despite this reversal, Wikileaks has certainly provided proof-of-concept on one way of how to avoid a targeted DDoS attack.
> 
> -- Tom


That was quick, but then again I wonder if it was because of the leak or because Amazon does not want to be the 'safe harbor' for classified and confidential information.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

paisanol69 said:


> well, one thing is for sure..
> 
> right or wrong, wikileaks formed a well thought out distribution plan for the information being leaked. The fact that they were prepaired to switch their ISP , and have already provided an archived torrent of all the data available shows they anticipated what would happen.
> 
> ...





lotuseclat79 said:


> Wikileaks kicked out of Amazon's cloud.
> 
> Despite this reversal, Wikileaks has certainly provided proof-of-concept on one way of how to avoid a targeted DDoS attack.
> 
> -- Tom


...anymore, since they provided the complete database for downloading, before they were kicked off!

(sorry Tom, I'm not trying to hijack your thread.)


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

The boot from Amazon was due to political pressure on Amazon from the US Gov'mt.

-- Tom


----------

